# If You Could Only Eat At One Restaurant For The Rest Of Your Life, Which Would It Be?



## Chrisinmd (Nov 30, 2020)

If You Could Only Eat At One Restaurant For The Rest Of Your Life, Which Would It Be?

As far as fast food places go I would say Taco Bell.  Can't beat some good Tex mex food!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 30, 2020)

Not sure which, but it would have to be a place that can serve sushi. Whenever I try to make it, it comes out bigger than it's supposed to, and is good, but is different than sushi. Anything else I could learn how to cook if I really wanted it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 30, 2020)

That is a hard choice, China Pearl or Hei La Moon in Boston Chinatown


----------



## Chrisinmd (Nov 30, 2020)

All you can eat buffets in Las Vegas as well


----------



## Steve (Nov 30, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> If You Could Only Eat At One Restaurant For The Rest Of Your Life, Which Would It Be?
> 
> As far as fast food places go I would say Taco Bell.  Can't beat some good Tex mex food!


Whoa, whoa, whoa...  Taco Bell is not Tex Mex.  It's not even Texan, for Pete's sake.  It's a Californian company.  Heck, it barely even qualifies as food.

Now that we have that out of the way, this is a tough question.  We like a lot of different types of food, but I think it would have to be a local, family run Indian restaurant, Manraj Palace.  I can cook a lot of different kinds of food, but I don't know anything about how to prepare Indian food, and it's sooooo delicious.


----------



## granfire (Dec 2, 2020)

I think I'd go with the Japanese place down the road.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Dec 2, 2020)

Sushi is good not sure I want it every day though!


----------



## granfire (Dec 2, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> Sushi is good not sure I want it every day though!


they have a lot more than just sushi
and a lot more than the teppanyaki grill (although, I could eat their stakes almost every day.
But it really is a dumb question because we hardly ever eat out. 
that's for not eating the same as every day.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 2, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> Sushi is good not sure I want it every day though!


I don't eat out often, so it definitely wouldn't be an every day thing. I'd probably be eating out once a month at most, the rest of the time I'd be making my own food.


----------



## Buka (Dec 2, 2020)

I'd choose either Massimino's Cucina Italiliana In Boston's North End, or any damn good diner that's been in business for thirty years anywhere in the country.

As for sushi, another name for sushi is bait.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2020)

Buka said:


> I'd choose either Massimino's Cucina Italiliana In Boston's North End, or any damn good diner that's been in business for thirty years anywhere in the country.
> 
> As for sushi, another name for sushi is bait.



Wait.... is that the place that has to bring a table, and put it next to your table, if you order a large pizza...big square and the size of a table. If so, I love that place and I have been trying to remember the name for a couple years now. Per the map I just looked at, it might be.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 2, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Wait.... is that the place that has to bring a table, and put it next to your table, if you order a large pizza...big square and the size of a table. If so, I love that place and I have been trying to remember the name for a couple years now. Per the map I just looked at, it might be.


Only one way to know for sure-road trip!


----------



## Buka (Dec 2, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Wait.... is that the place that has to bring a table, and put it next to your table, if you order a large pizza...big square and the size of a table. If so, I love that place and I have been trying to remember the name for a couple years now. Per the map I just looked at, it might be.



Wait, what?!, why don't I know about this place?

Monkey Turned Wolf is right, road trip!

The only trouble with the North End in Boston is there's so many really good places to eat in such a small area. As the old saying goes, "You can't swing a salami in the North End without hitting a good pizza oven."

What saddens me about eateries, is - good, old fashioned Jewish Delis are becoming a thing of the past. And that's just wrong.

And if we're talking about breakfast, which I also consider "eating out"....if you're ever in Jackson Hole, Jedidiahs is the place to go.

So....about that road trip....


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 2, 2020)

Buka said:


> Wait, what?!, why don't I know about this place?
> 
> Monkey Turned Wolf is right, road trip!
> 
> ...


I discovered that a few months ago not about boston, but stamford surprisingly enough. Was in NJ visiting my wifes mom, we decided instead of going home we'd drive up to connecticut. Stopped by a diner for breakfast once we hit connecticut, hit a farmers market for stuff to bring home, hung out by a beach then a park, and walked through stamford seeing what food they had. We went to a couple different places, and all of them were good, and I lost a fair bit of money as a result. Definitely worth it. 
Then we quaranteed ourselves for two weeks. Which is pretty easy to do when one of you goes to school online, and the other works remotely.


----------



## Steve (Dec 2, 2020)

Buka said:


> Wait, what?!, why don't I know about this place?
> 
> Monkey Turned Wolf is right, road trip!
> 
> ...


I spent three months in Boston about 10 years ago.  Was living in an extended stay apartment literally a stone's throw from Faneuil Hall.  I ate my way through that city, like a boss!  Would head up to the North End a few times per week, but also hit the farmers market that was in the plaza right around the corner from the federal building, got good seafood, and the pub fare was respectable, too.  I even got the point where I enjoyed a coffee regular from Dunkin' in the morning.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2020)

Buka said:


> Wait, what?!, why don't I know about this place?
> 
> Monkey Turned Wolf is right, road trip!
> 
> ...



Of course this was almost 40 years ago......but that place was awesome. I was out with my girlfriend of the time and she was in college in Boston. Ordered a large pizza thinking she'd have some to take back to the dorm. When they took another table and slid it up to ours, I asked what is that for, they said the pizza...the dang thing took up the entire square restaurant pedestal table. She had lots of pizza to take back to the dorm. I made it a point to go there later with her and subsequent girlfriends as well....only ordered the large pizza one time after that when I was out with 3 other people there...and DANG IT!!! I can't remember the name of the place. The rest of the food on their menu was pretty darn good too.

It was on one of those little streets in the North End....


----------



## Buka (Dec 2, 2020)

Steve said:


> I spent three months in Boston about 10 years ago.  Was living in an extended stay apartment literally a stone's throw from Faneuil Hall.  I ate my way through that city, like a boss!  Would head up to the North End a few times per week, but also hit the farmers market that was in the plaza right around the corner from the federal building, got good seafood, and the pub fare was respectable, too.  I even got the point where I enjoyed a coffee regular from Dunkin' in the morning.



Damn, I wish I had known you then. I would have taken you on an epicurean pilgrimage to end all epicurean pilgrimages.

I love eating out. Just before moving back here, the boys took me out to dinner in Providence Rhode Island at a place called The Cantina. It's been there sixty years and I had never heard of it.

There were twelve of us. Waitress comes over and introduces herself, we all introduce ourselves. We all order, she writes nothing down. And we are all big eaters,  everyone ordered at least two side dishes, many of us three or four side dishes.

One guys asked about something that wasn't on the menu. She said, "Order anything you want, the Chef can, and will, make anything you want. So some of the guys did. She not only got the order right, she remembered every one of our names. Then the chef came out to see how we were doing. It was a fantastic night.

We tipped her a gazillion dollars. Well deserved, too.


----------



## Steve (Dec 2, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Of course this was almost 40 years ago......but that place was awesome. I was out with my girlfriend of the time and she was in college in Boston. Ordered a large pizza thinking she'd have some to take back to the dorm. When they took another table and slid it up to ours, I asked what is that for, they said the pizza...the dang thing took up the entire square restaurant pedestal table. She had lots of pizza to take back to the dorm. I made it a point to go there later with her and subsequent girlfriends as well....only ordered the large pizza one time after that when I was out with 3 other people there...and DANG IT!!! I can't remember the name of the place. The rest of the food on their menu was pretty darn good too.
> 
> It was on one of those little streets in the North End....


That doesn't ring bells.  The standout pizza place I recall was Regina's in the North End.  there was a bakery around the corner from there that was great, too... the name escapes me now.  Michael's maybe?  Mike's?


----------



## Buka (Dec 2, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Of course this was almost 40 years ago......but that place was awesome. I was out with my girlfriend of the time and she was in college in Boston. Ordered a large pizza thinking she'd have some to take back to the dorm. When they took another table and slid it up to ours, I asked what is that for, they said the pizza...the dang thing took up the entire square restaurant pedestal table. She had lots of pizza to take back to the dorm. I made it a point to go there later with her and subsequent girlfriends as well....only ordered the large pizza one time after that when I was out with 3 other people there...and DANG IT!!! I can't remember the name of the place. The rest of the food on their menu was pretty darn good too.
> 
> It was on one of those little streets in the North End....



The North End is all little streets. Each one has a ton of restaurants, no surprise you can't remember the names. I can't either and I was born in The North End.

But I was little at the time.


----------



## Buka (Dec 2, 2020)

Steve said:


> That doesn't ring bells.  The standout pizza place I recall was Regina's in the North End.  there was a bakery around the corner from there that was great, too... the name escapes me now.  Michael's maybe?  Mike's?



Mikes Pastry. Modern Pastry is great, too. 

We usually go back east every year. Didn't this year because of the pandemic. We always hit the North End when we land, get a half dozen boxes of pastries and drop them off at everyone's house.

Can't wait until this pandemic ends. I have lost time stuffing my face to make up!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2020)

Buka said:


> The North End is all little streets. Each one has a ton of restaurants, no surprise you can't remember the names. I can't either and I was born in The North End.
> 
> But I was little at the time.



Yeah, there are a whole lot of them in the North End. For some reason the only restaurant I can remember the name of in Boston, that's not Chinese, is Durgin-Park. And I have not been there in over 25 years


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2020)

Steve said:


> That doesn't ring bells.  The standout pizza place I recall was Regina's in the North End.  there was a bakery around the corner from there that was great, too... the name escapes me now.  Michael's maybe?  Mike's?



Thanks, wait...you were in Boston!?

I just sent a text to a friend who was also there, and still lives in the area, to see if he remembers....he won't...but it was a good excuse to send a text to catch up


----------



## Steve (Dec 2, 2020)

Buka said:


> Damn, I wish I had known you then. I would have taken you on an epicurean pilgrimage to end all epicurean pilgrimages.
> 
> I love eating out. Just before moving back here, the boys took me out to dinner in Providence Rhode Island at a place called The Cantina. It's been there sixty years and I had never heard of it.
> 
> ...


Totally.  I pretty much walked all over that city and enjoyed every bit of it.  

IIRC, I arrived the week before the Boston Marathon, and left a few weeks after watching the Boston Pops concert on the river for the 4th of July.  So, great weather and lots to do.  

I actually picked up a great single seat behind home plate at Fenway.  Was talking to a couple of season ticket holders at the game about baseball, Safeco Field (at the time, the Seattle ballpark was pretty new and also very cutting edge).  Among other things, they were talking about how educated the fanbase was in Boston, and made a specific comment about how the Seattle fans did the "wave" at games.  Literally, one of them said, "You'll never see that here."  Maybe 30 minutes later, the wave started going around the park, and he turns to me and says completely deadpan, "Well, that's unfortunate timing."  So funny.

Good guys and a thoroughly enjoyable game.


----------



## Steve (Dec 2, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yeah, there are a whole lot of them in the North End. For some reason the only restaurant I can remember the name of in Boston, that's not Chinese, is Durgin-Park. And I have not been there in over 25 years


Durgin Park closed recently, I saw.  My wife and I went there for dinner one night.  Pretty good prime rib.


----------



## Steve (Dec 2, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thanks, wait...you were in Boston!?
> 
> I just sent a text to a friend who was also there, and still lives in the area, to see if he remembers....he won't...but it was a good excuse to send a text to catch up


I packed a lot of eating into about 3 months time.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2020)

Steve said:


> Durgin Park closed recently, I saw.  My wife and I went there for dinner one night.  Pretty good prime rib.



I did not know they closed, I did hear the went from family style eating to individual tables.

A lot of history there, when my mother and father were in the Navy, and dating, they use to go there


----------



## Buka (Dec 2, 2020)

Steve said:


> Durgin Park closed recently, I saw.  My wife and I went there for dinner one night.  Pretty good prime rib.



One of my favorite restaurant memories as a kid, was eating at The Space Needle the first month they opened.

I even remember what I had, Chicken Cacciatore and Lemmon Meringue Pie for desert.


----------



## Steve (Dec 2, 2020)

I have a lot of great stories from boston, but they're best told over a beer or two


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 2, 2020)

Cindy's Restaurant. Best meat and 3 you will ever eat.


----------



## Buka (Dec 2, 2020)

Steve said:


> I have a lot of great stories from boston, but they're best told over a beer or two



Sounds like a winning plan, right there.


----------



## Buka (Dec 2, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Cindy's Restaurant. Best meat and 3 you will ever eat.



Where is that?


----------



## granfire (Dec 2, 2020)

Steve said:


> I have a lot of great stories from boston, but they're best told over a beer or two


lemme get the grains boiling...


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 2, 2020)

Buka said:


> Where is that?


About 40 miles west of Nashville, TN.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 2, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> All you can eat buffets in Las Vegas as well


As long as the buffet has to be clean.  Sometimes buffets can get really nasty, with either the food prep, the dish washer, or people who come in.  I've seen people do some nasty stuff at a buffet.  I don't just eat at any buffet 

They don't call us the Dirty South for nothing lol


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 3, 2020)

the Las Vegas Bellagio buffet is the only place that I know that they open the king crab leg for you.


----------



## Steve (Dec 3, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> As long as the buffet has to be clean.  Sometimes buffets can get really nasty, with either the food prep, the dish washer, or people who come in.  I've seen people do some nasty stuff at a buffet.  I don't just eat at any buffet
> 
> They don't call us the Dirty South for nothing lol


Back in the day (mid-90s), I was working in retail while going to college.  My store shared a wall with a restaurant, and after the mall was closed, I could hear the rats fighting in the walls.


----------



## Buka (Dec 4, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> About 40 miles west of Nashville, TN.



I love Tennessee. I stayed in a campground in Waynesboro, TN. There was a restaurant behind it that had a spring running right through the middle of it. My wife ordered trout, they asked her if she just wanted them to cook it or would she like to catch it herself. She took the rod and caught a beauty right from our table. And the dish was outstanding.

And I had the best ribs I've eaten to this day.

I could eat every meal at that place for the rest of my life. Easy.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Dec 4, 2020)

Steve said:


> Back in the day (mid-90s), I was working in retail while going to college.  My store shared a wall with a restaurant, and after the mall was closed, I could hear the rats fighting in the walls.



What style, and how would they do against an MMA fighter?  Oh, wait.  That's another thread.


----------



## Steve (Dec 4, 2020)

isshinryuronin said:


> What style, and how would they do against an MMA fighter?  Oh, wait.  That's another thread.


Well, we know that they were fighters, so better than any rats who didn't fight.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 5, 2020)

Buka said:


> I love Tennessee. I stayed in a campground in Waynesboro, TN. There was a restaurant behind it that had a spring running right through the middle of it. My wife ordered trout, they asked her if she just wanted them to cook it or would she like to catch it herself. She took the rod and caught a beauty right from our table. And the dish was outstanding.
> 
> And I had the best ribs I've eaten to this day.
> 
> I could eat every meal at that place for the rest of my life. Easy.



Cindy's is a bit more basic than that but they have the best catfish you can find on Friday's.

I you were in Waynesboro proper I am guessing she caught the trout out of the Green River or Copeland Branch. Possibly Fish House Diner or Hagy's Catfish Hotel? It has been a good while since I have been to Waynesboro but they used to prepare your catch at both places. 
Waynesboro is pretty cool because it is truly like stepping back into the 40's  &50's rural south.


----------



## JP3 (Dec 5, 2020)

Actually, I'd probably ind up selecting a Mom & Pop pub serving food from around the Toronto, Canada area.  We went there a couple of times to visit some friends, and found this one place that had a menu with, I am not exaggerating SIXTEEN pages of options.  Can't find that at home in Texas.


----------



## Steve (Dec 6, 2020)

The Marshall said:


> I'd pick Golden Corral.  With the diversity of the food there, it's probably the closest you can get to the rotation you have at home.
> 
> If I couldn't pick a buffet restaurant, it would be a toss up between Ruby Tuesday, TGI Friday, or Applebee's for similar reasons (I'd have to review and compare their menus to see which is the most diverse of the three).
> 
> ...


I'd prefer to eat one thing well made than a bunch of processed, microwaved food from Applebee's or TGI Friday's.


----------



## Steve (Dec 6, 2020)

The Marshall said:


> That sounds good in the short run but after awhile, the lack of nutrients from everything you're not eating will eventually take its toll.


I think you owe it to yourself to branch out a little.  Suggesting that well made food at a quality restaurant is less nutritious than the processed stuff they serve at Applebee's is funny.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 6, 2020)

The Marshall said:


> What's even funnier is suggesting that you can get every vitamin from A to zinc by eating the same thing everyday.


Do you eat the same thing at those restaurants every day? A lot of restaurants outside of the TGIF/Applebees/Olive Garden's of the world have a variety as well that can get you nutrients. If you go to a thai place, you're still getting a ton of different options, so there's no need to eat the same thing every time.

For that matter, do you eat at a restaurant every single day? Restaurant eating in general shouldn't be the large part of your nutrition/diet.


----------



## Steve (Dec 6, 2020)

The Marshall said:


> What's even funnier is suggesting that you can get every vitamin from A to zinc by eating the same thing everyday.


Who said that?  Why do you get to eat off an entire menu but i only get one thing?  Seems pretty dumb.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 6, 2020)

The Marshall said:


> I'm sure other restaurants have large variety; those are just the ones that immediately come to mind for me.
> 
> But if you pick KFC, you're eating fried chicken everyday.  If you pick Wendy's, you're eating burgers everyday.  If you pick Domino's, you're eating pizza everyday.
> 
> ...


Why would you be eating that everyday though. That's the part I don't get. Do you eat out every single day of your life? What would you do if there were no restaurants at all?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 6, 2020)

The Marshall said:


> My bad, I misread the OP.  I thought it was saying that you could only eat food from that restaurant for the rest of your life.
> 
> I suppose in that case, it would be one of the several bars in my area with good pizza and hoagies, since those are the two things that I can't make as good as restaurants do.
> 
> I'd hate to have to choose something else, and have nothing to eat if I go to a bar.


Ah. I think that was a lot of the confusion going around.


----------



## Steve (Dec 7, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Why would you be eating that everyday though. That's the part I don't get. Do you eat out every single day of your life? What would you do if there were no restaurants at all?


Even considering the misunderstanding, I still think eating at a more focused restaurant that serves freshly prepared food is always going to be more nutritious than eating the junk they serve at Applebee's or TGI Fridays.  

If I had to eat every single meal at a single restaurant for the rest of my life, step one would be to pick a restaurant that serves fresh and freshly prepared food.  For example, I'll take freshly prepared beef of just about any variety all day long over a processed, microwaved, steak-like meat puck at Applebee's. I mean, the grill marks at Applebee's are painted on somehow.   

Ideally, the restaurant I pick would have a creative chef that would serve seasonal food on a menu that evolves over time.  In this way, I'd have a menu that doesn't get old, is delicious, is nutritious, and is freshly prepared using fresh ingredients.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

Chipotle's


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 21, 2021)

Milliways


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 21, 2021)

Chrisinmd said:


> If You Could Only Eat At One Restaurant For The Rest Of Your Life, Which Would It Be?
> 
> As far as fast food places go I would say Taco Bell.  Can't beat some good Tex mex food!



Doe's Steakhouse.

2.5 lb porterhouse cooked in a cast iron skillet, tamales, fried asparagus and cold beer for life


----------



## drop bear (Feb 21, 2021)

McDonald's because it would give me more range of movement.


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 22, 2021)

drop bear said:


> McDonald's because it would give me more range of movement.


Clever!


----------



## Steve (Feb 22, 2021)

I heard somewhere that Applebee's has something on their menu that's nutritious.  Anyone have an idea what that item is?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 22, 2021)

They've got a couple different seafood options; I'd bet that their salmon, or if they have a tilapia that too, is nutritious. Simply because it takes a lot of effort to make fish un-nutritious.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 22, 2021)

Cavemen lived for 20s of years eating meat...so I'll be good with my porterhouses.


----------



## Steve (Feb 22, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> They've got a couple different seafood options; I'd bet that their salmon, or if they have a tilapia that too, is nutritious. Simply because it takes a lot of effort to make fish un-nutritious.


Atlantic salmon can be farmed responsibly, but a lot of it is not very good for you because of how it's raised.  Associated with high contamination of PCBs and other carcinogens, not to mention the introduction of dyes and such to make it look pink.  Applebee's surely doesn't get their salmon from Norway or places that are raising healthy, farmed salmon.  I don't know about tilapia, but it's a farmed fish almost exclusively.  Simply put, if there's a way to make fish unhealthy, fish farms are doing it.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 22, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> They've got a couple different seafood options; I'd bet that their salmon, or if they have a tilapia that too, is nutritious. Simply because it takes a lot of effort to make fish un-nutritious.


Tilapia is one of the highest protein foods per ounce. Has a ton of good nutrients but can be high in Omega 6 fatty acids. Sadly it is my least favorite fish.
Salmon can lose a lot of its benefits when farm raised in a shallow commercial setting. I am certain it is served at much more than just Applebee's. There are precursors that help (such as Atlantic salmon) but if a restaurant wants to be shady they can still claim their salmon to be Atlantic salmon, even though the water is never deeper than 5'. 
I have yet to find Tilapia that I like.


----------



## Steve (Feb 23, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> Tilapia is one of the highest protein foods per ounce. Has a ton of good nutrients but can be high in Omega 6 fatty acids. Sadly it is my least favorite fish.
> Salmon can lose a lot of its benefits when farm raised in a shallow commercial setting. I am certain it is served at much more than just Applebee's. There are precursors that help (such as Atlantic salmon) but if a restaurant wants to be shady they can still claim their salmon to be Atlantic salmon, even though the water is never deeper than 5'.
> I have yet to find Tilapia that I like.


Fish is a weird thing.  There is a lot of encoded language with fish.  Atlantic Salmon actually refers to farmed salmon, and the geography of it is irrelevant.  You can farm Atlantic Salmon in Washington State, which... why would you do that???

But there are common names that we generally think refer to a single species of fish, but can be any of dozens of actual fish.  Rockfish is a catch-all name, as is Sea Bass.  If you order one of these on a menu, it's really a crap shoot.  Scallops are another one, where you may think you're eating a scallop, but are actually eating some kind of stingray or other fish that's just been cut to shape with a cookie cutter.

Regarding farmed fish, the way they're farmed absolutely makes a difference.  Done on the cheap, and they will have a lot of contaminants that just aren't good to eat.  Just like other farmed meats.  You can get chicken that is full of antibiotics and hormones... or pay a little more to get chicken that does not have those things.  You can get responsibly raised beef, pork, and poultry, or you can pay less and get lower quality meat from bargain basement, corporate farms.

A lot of places view Atlantic Salmon as a renewable resource, and it can be.  But it is a fact that what makes wild caught so healthy is the life it has led.  If you ever have real, wild caught sockeye or chinook salmon from the PNW or Alaska, it is a deep red, oily meat that doesn't smell or taste "fishy."  Atlantic salmon is actually dyed pink so that it looks like salmon, but it lacks the heavy omega oils that make wild caught salmon so healthy. 

Real salmon is delicious with just salt, pepper, and a little butter.  Or you can cold smoke it.  It's also served often in sushi restaurants raw as sashimi.  And if it's wild caught salmon, if you sear the skin and get it nice and crispy, it is sooooo good. 

As my 12 year old would say, "I stan wild-caught salmon."


----------

